# Am Show line in Schutzhund



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Has there ever been an American show line who actually succeeded in Schutzhund? I know every show line is different but I was just curious.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You won’t know unless you try but the odds are stacked against you. The reality is, it likely not to be a motivating experience.


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

I don’t plan on doing it with my girl but, I was looking at video on an ASL doing bitework and I was just curious. I know WGSL are capable of doing schutzhund but, I’ve never seen an ASL do it. Maybe there is one out there but i just never seen it myself.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How are you defining success? I haven't personally seen it, I'm confident there are some American showlines that got titled. I would expect it to be people who already had the dog and were new to the sport. I doubt you find them as you go up the levels.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes. It comes down to the handler's personal definition of success. That may just be to acclimate to the training environment & lifestyle. Or maybe to just be able to nail the OB exercises. I know one handler who earned her BH with a 5 y/o rescue. That achievement gave her the confidence and motivation to get a proper WLGSD. They're currently working toward earning their IGP2. Rescue dog is "retired" from working, lol.

As far as ASL shepherds being competitive, while it's not unheard of, I think it's fair to say that it's rare. From what I've seen and heard, ASLs, rescues and "pets" are many people's gateway dog to protection sports.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've heard that you can do IGP with showlines but you have to work a lot harder to motivate them. We got our BH with our big-boy, he loved bite work and did well with obedience and tracking but we knew from the start that we would never get beyond local club level achievement. 
We eventually left the sport and move to man-trailing. It is a better fit.


----------



## airbender95 (Jan 17, 2021)

I had a show line who had quite low drive, but I was able to title her to an IPO3 and podium at the DVG National Championships. I was 11 when I got her and started training, so I had no clue what I was doing (neither did my parents, they didn’t start out as dog people). We were able to experience some success because our bond was so strong that whatever energy and drive she did have, she put it all out there for me. She did her very best. We were not the flashiest looking team out there, but she was precise, and had enough drive and desire to please to get through the obedience section. Tracking and Protection she loved and excelled at (especially the former). If your dog is lower in drive, the long heeling portion will most likely be the most difficult portion.

One thing I really had to do differently then a lot of the other trainers was make things 95% positive and be extremely careful with any corrections administered. A correction would often crush her sensitive little spirit and send the little drive she had tumbling down. I had to be 10x more positive, upbeat, and exciting then the average joe in order to keep her engaged. I made everything I could a game for her, and trainer in super short spurts multiple times a day (with the occasional lengthy session thrown in). It’s challenging, but it’s possible, and it’ll make you a better trainer. Just come in ready to adjust your expectations, and do it to bond with your dog, not to sit on the podium and you’ll both have a blast.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

car2ner said:


> I've heard that you can do IGP with showlines but you have to work a lot harder to motivate them. We got our BH with our big-boy, he loved bite work and did well with obedience and tracking but we knew from the start that we would never get beyond local club level achievement.
> We eventually left the sport and move to man-trailing. It is a better fit.


Now I'm getting MORE confused, Schutzhund, IPO, IGP................ are they all the same sport, just have been given different names over the years?? My head is starting to spin.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Honey Maid said:


> Now I'm getting MORE confused, Schutzhund, IPO, IGP................ are they all the same sport, just have been given different names over the years?? My head is starting to spin.


Yes, along with various rule changes.


----------

